# My 75 + 40 gallon tank stand build.. maybe haha



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

This is gen one of what I have come up with...










I am still un decided on if I should just use the might I have for the 40GB on the 75 and hang it 6" off the top of the tank... I have a strip light I could mount on the bottom for the 40.

It may help if I let you know what I will be housing too.. huh? lol

75 gal will be Bolivian Ram paradise.. with... some type of undecided center piece fish(I would be just happy with a TON of BRs.. lol) but I may get a 6-pack of Angels or something... idk yet.

And for the 40GB it will be a shellie tank with Multis... No live plants in either for quite some time.. if ANYTHING java ferns.. maybe. lol


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I love the look of this!


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I see in your other thread you decided to go with a canister, where would it go?

Love the design :thumb:


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

This tank needs Aquaclears!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good. I was thinking of making something very similar for my 20g growout tanks. I almost had it worked out except I forgot to account for sticking the net inside the bottom tanks as they will have tanks over top of each. I don't want to space them too far apart otherwise the stand will be 6-7' tall then the top tank sitting on top of that.

Looks very nice though....keep us updated with pics.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah, I actually waited for once and keep researching on which filter, I may HAVE to run HOB's.. and will prolly do Dual AC110's!  You can mod the **** out of those thing from what I have seen, and I love DIY stuff. so it will be fun!

But I also want to keep looking around.. I had a Aqueon 50/75 and that thing was HUGE inside.. I want to see if maybe dual those would work.

With the tank on the bottom, I will be shellies, which, hopefully, will not need me going in there so much, that I don't like the tightness of the above tank.

Check out this pic with a few minor updates, and let me know what you think..


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

halffrozen, my set up will look very similar to yours other than the 40 on the bottom. Mine will be an inclosed 30gal sump (including a ten gallon space in the sump for a nuisance/time out tank. I plan to do the lights the same way as well. comment on my 30 gal sump build to follow. I plan to just update that one thread for the remainder of my build. If you change your mind to do a sump, check out my build, its a step by step process basically. I look forward to seeing how yours turns out!

http://cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=246505

Howie


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I am thinking now, maybe a 40GB is too deep/wide for this stand... I need to get a 20gal long maybe, instead of this 40GB... It is just too big, I think.

The more I look at it from a maintenance standpoint, the more I wonder if it will be difficult to work on an ACTUAL tank inside of that stand, rather then a sump tank. and I do not plan on doing a sump for my tank. lol

Seems to be way overkill for what I am doing.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine is exactly like that setup except my stand is not covered. I have a 50g on the bottom of my 75. I think a 40g running on sponge filter will look great in there. Sorry cant post pics due to broken computer.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Ohh!!!! Great idea with the sponge filters!

So your stand isn't enclosed? I was thinking about just not bothering with covering the frame, but my kids would make nice meat of that 40gal that is open to them.. lol

Maybe I just need to make do what I did with my 40gals current stand... let me go take a video of it...


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I did a video.. but here are pictures... lol


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Had a few minutes to finally get back to the SketchUp and make the actual 2x4 layout.

I shortened it alot.










It is either making one myself, and buying all the materials, which will reach $100+ I am sure, knowing me... or I can just buy one and assemble it much quicker... As much as I love DIY project... I am still burnt out from my 40GB stand.. LOL And that was only a little while ago!


----------



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

Try making a sliding shelf ( like a tray) for your bottom tank. Using a heavy duty drawer slides so that it will slide forward aprox. 12 " which would allow for access maint. They are not real expensive but you do get what you pay for. just my two cents


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Had thought about that! Wasn't sure if there was such a slide rated for 500+lbs.

I will look more into it for sure though now!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Holy cow, lets just say..NO to slides. lol

http://onlinecatalog.tpa-us.com/viewite ... |1654|1659


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Upon looking more and more... They go way down... all the way to $72 lol so MAYBE. haha!


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

You could make your own, they may not slide as easily. But you could make some old school wood slides. Make the entire bottom shelf slide between two pieces of wood attached on both sides.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds much cheaper!

But I am not so sure it will be much fun pulling 500 lbs. outward... that low. lol

I got the wood just now.. Will assemble soon.


----------



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

We bought some for our extrication gear on our fire truck and was no where near that price I can see if I still have info where we got them yeah that is way out there


----------



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

Even with wood you may be able to use some lithium type grease to assist with movement Keep us updated


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

So I got home the other night with all the wood cut to length... I go to get it all ready to be screwed together... and I realize I forgot the nails... I figured I would get them on my way out, but I was kind of irritated at the wood cutting people, becasue I stood there for about 20 minutes waiting for someone.

lol

But I got the screws and also got some Simpson corner angles, just now. So Hopefully I can get this stand mostly finished this weekend!


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Got the box frames done last night.. REALLY wanted to do something... so I did from about 9pm to 10pm last night! lol

Just out some legs up for now to see if I really like the height...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good so far.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Think this is enough supports???

Excuse my garage... It all gets thrown out from my truck to the garage floor... lol


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I would think so lol, prolly hold up the Titanic 

Very nice job :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes...very sturdy...


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

I like the metal braces that you used. Much better idea than using "screw strips" I wish I would have thought about that.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Took maybe an hour or two combined thus far...

It feels like a **** tank! lol

Now I just have to figure out how the heck I am going to work around these biggo braces.

Any ideas? lol


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

halffrozen said:


> Took maybe an hour or two combined thus far...
> 
> It feels like a darn tank! lol
> 
> ...


Why did you use the braces? The screws plus the 2x's under the frame are more than enough. You don't need the braces.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I do not feel like chancing things... lol

I like to over think things, just ask my wife.

I was a tad bit afraid of not using mid legs, and the stand MAY sway... which is my main reason for the bracing.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

halffrozen said:


> I do not feel like chancing things... lol
> 
> I like to over think things, just ask my wife.
> 
> I was a tad bit afraid of not using mid legs, and the stand MAY sway... which is my main reason for the bracing.


No way it sways....not a chance. Certainly not going to hurt to have them but it is going to be harder to skin. Have you figured out what you are going to use to skin it?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thinking of doing a double piano hinged front. Split the front piece in two...


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

halffrozen said:


> I do not feel like chancing things... lol
> 
> I like to over think things, just ask my wife.
> 
> I was a tad bit afraid of not using mid legs, and the stand MAY sway... which is my main reason for the bracing.


I dont think it will sway, the "skin" will help with that anyway


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

With 1200lbs.... I never want to just be "fine" with something in my house.. lol

I want to be satisfied. 

Anyways... Thinking of putting some 1/8" plastic around the frame for the skin to mount to.


----------



## 911Randal (Aug 14, 2012)

looking good so far


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Quick question... What thickness wood for the top? I got wood for the sides I think... Just need some for the front(MAYBE) and the top.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> halffrozen said:
> 
> 
> > Took maybe an hour or two combined thus far...
> ...


He used them because he didnt use 2x4's on the inside of corners. Those would have been the screw strips that would have connected the top and bottom to the legs. Using the braces allowed him to not use the extra 2x4s


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

halffrozen said:


> Quick question... What thickness wood for the top? I got wood for the sides I think... Just need some for the front(MAYBE) and the top.


I would use 3/4". 1/2" would be enough probably. But id use 3/4", make sure you screw it to all four sides. Thatll also ensure theirs no swaying.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I used 3/4" plywood.

Tomorrow I will get the sides on, and think about what I will do for the front. Also, still kind of undecided on what to do to make the sides "flush"

I bay just get some 1/16" strips.. and just place them where ever I will be drilling.

I had to put the tank up! lol Also just wanted to make sure it held water.. and also GOT held up.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Side are on, all I need is the front... and some paint!

Oh and I cleaned then tank with my scrubber thingy! Looks AMAZING!



















Also, I figured out how to make the sides fit over the braces. I used some old 3/16" sheet, cut it around 1.5" wide and 3-4" long and just "finish" nailed them into where I will screw the sides into... and viola!

Here you can see(maybe) the little wooden piece.


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Looks good. You wont notice the small gap on the side when the front is on. Youre still going to put a 40 gallon on the bottom, correct?


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I REALLY want a 30gal breeder on 12" high.. but.. I think I am going to go with a 20long. not so deep, and gives room for the canister.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I really do want to add a tank below the 75.. but the 40 is just too big for the lower compartment.
But for now, I will just have a solid front piece.

So here it is! Finished the stand yesterday evening. And did the "transplant" in little over 3.5 hours.

I had gotten this tank for free from a local fish enthusiast just like me, and I cannot be ANYMORE thankful for such a great deal! 
I built this stand in maybe a combined amount of 4-5 hours(complete)

Setup:
Filtration - Eheim 2217 with a Fluval C4 HOB for the other end of the tank for now, till I find maybe another 2217 for a good price like the first one.
Light - Odyssea trio bulb only run the 39w 10k
Heater - 150W(will upgrade soon)
Substrate - Quicrete* 30grit All Purpose sand
Rock - Pulled from local mountain lol
Plants - Fake(may add some simple plants later like Javas and Anubias... maybe.
Water movement - Marineland Maxijet 600?(I think)

Inhabitants:
Bolivian Ram's - 6(not quite sure on the exact ration but I think it is 3/3)
Guppies - 3 2m/1f
Unknown yellow fishies maybe Platys? - 4

Future plans:
• Live plants maybe...
• Anglefish(blue marble's)
• Snails
• Some rare/exotic Plecos
• Better heater 
• Another Eheim 2217

The big move. lol Chaos!









I designed it all without even seeing what I was doing from the cloudiness! lol Think I did good! 



















Cloudy still.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Very nice. I like the layout of the rocks/wood as well very natural looking :thumb:

Steve


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

looks great!


----------

